# شقة للبيع بالمنطقة الثامنة مدينة نصر



## ahmed9999 (2 يونيو 2012)

كود الاعلان :1026128
شقة للبيع 275 متر 3 نوم 4 ريسبشن 3 حمام ومطبخ 
محارة دور 10 عمارة 11 دور اسانسير 
المطلوب 825 الف جنية 




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01119065989
خـــارج مصـر / 01279365441+
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:
[email protected]


----------

